# Importing a kayak from South Africa



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm looking at bringing in a new fishing ski/kayak from South Africa. Can anyone here share some advice on the best options available for getting the kayaks shipped out to Brisbane.Im looking at bringing in 4 new kayaks? I have heard that there is a good chance they can get damaged and would like to know if anyone here has done so in the past.
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

You would be best to contact a freight company that dose part shipping containers. They will still be a chance of damage unless you can get the company that your buying them from to cratethem properly. By this I mean build a wooden frame around them. What yak are you thinking of?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I brought one in from NZ without any trouble.
It was wrapped in cardboard and plastic and marked as top load.
I just went through a shipping company and handle the customs stuff myself.
They make it sound like it will be tricky but in fact it was so simple and I had no problems.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I was back in South Africa on holiday last month and a lot of my old mates have changed skies to the new Pinnacle Elite. Went out on one for a test and man I can say they are a very good fishing platform fast, stable well-built and very good in the big surf. So will be getting the new Pinnacle Elite ski.

I have in the past had an Eric's, Stealth BFS and Superlight. So know the skis well, but the Pinnacle just ticked all the boxes for me and with the stronger design can't wait to get it over here in Aus. Just need to sort out the most cost effective way to get them shipped out here.
Cheers


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

How much is the pinnacle to buy in the first place?

Cheers

Marty


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I imported a Tomski from South Africa a few years ago with no hassles whatsoever. I just used one of the local shipping companies which cost about $150 from memory. It might be worth seeing if any one else might be interested in bringing one over as that could get a bit of a discount (I might also be interested).


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

At this stage I have 4 of my mates keen on the ski, so looking at bringing in 4 new skis, once I get a good shipping agent. Whoohoo My very first ski was a Tom ski. I use to fish a lot with Don Stander the designer of the ski. Good ski but a very heavy one and not as fast to paddle. Can you tell me which company you dealt with to ship your Tom ski over?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Mega

I would contact the guys at Australian Kayak Specialists, they are in the commercial section. I know they are bringing in another container shortly, so if you ask them nicely they may allow youto piggie back with their shipment. It's worth a go, no harm in asking, and if they can't help perhaps they can put you onto a reputable company.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Mega
> 
> I would contact the guys at Australian Kayak Specialists, they are in the commercial section. I know they are bringing in another container shortly, so if you ask them nicely they may allow youto piggie back with their shipment. It's worth a go, no harm in asking, and if they can't help perhaps they can put you onto a reputable company.


thanks thats an idea,do you have a contqact person there that I could chat to?
Cheers
Wayne


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Just give them a call and choon Dennis or Thomas

Failing that pm DennisT on the forum easy ekse....


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Just give them a call and choon Dennis or Thomas
> 
> Failing that pm DennisT on the forum easy ekse....


Gave them a call but no answer will try later and ask for Dennis.
Thanks.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Couta101 said:


> Just give them a call and choon Dennis or Thomas
> 
> Failing that pm DennisT on the forum easy ekse....


Hi Douglas,would you mind if I called you,can you pm me your cell number. I just have a few questions you may be able to answer,thanks Bru


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a chat to Dennis ,will try and meet up on the 21st for the open day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dont believe any one has managed to import a Pinnacle into Aus, be great if you get some over here.

To import it your self you'll need someone in SA to organise the freight, maybe Pinnacle might help, I believe they're keen to get some over here. There is no direct shipping from Durban. The freight company will have a container, once its full they'll wait for a ship, the ship will stop off at a few more ports and the container will get switched to another boat in Singapore or another Asian port then it will head down here stopping a few places on the way. Can take a few months from go to woe. Once it arrives you need to pay another company to get it it off the boat and through to customs. At the same time you need to fill out all the forms for customs and pay them import duties and inspection fees. Then you can pick up your new kayak and hopefully the dickhead in the forklift doesn't scratch up the hull too badly. Worst part is getting through customs which for some reason is a bit of a nightmare. Much easier to get someone to import them for you.
If you do happen to import them your self, I'll give you a bit more detail on what you need to do this end once its nearly here.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Spot on Paul,
I know of a few that guys brought in personally and had major issues ,Couta1 and Spooled 1 did this exercise some years ago and after all the drama / damage and extra hidden charges they were in for a few hundred over the price they could have just bought one here,Dan(spooled may be able to add details )...
Good luck and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Dont believe any one has managed to import a Pinnacle into Aus, be great if you get some over here.
> 
> To import it your self you'll need someone in SA to organise the freight, maybe Pinnacle might help, I believe they're keen to get some over here. There is no direct shipping from Durban. The freight company will have a container, once its full they'll wait for a ship, the ship will stop off at a few more ports and the container will get switched to another boat in Singapore or another Asian port then it will head down here stopping a few places on the way. Can take a few months from go to woe. Once it arrives you need to pay another company to get it it off the boat and through to customs. At the same time you need to fill out all the forms for customs and pay them import duties and inspection fees. Then you can pick up your new kayak and hopefully the dickhead in the forklift doesn't scratch up the hull too badly. Worst part is getting through customs which for some reason is a bit of a nightmare. Much easier to get someone to import them for you.
> If you do happen to import them your self, I'll give you a bit more detail on what you need to do this end once its nearly here.


Thanks Paul,
Sounds like quite a mission, I'm still in the process of looking for a shipping agent. I have a mate in SA helping me. I will let you know once they on the way. Would appreciate some guidance on the customs side.
Cheers,
Wayne


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

gday wayne. im a licensed customs broker and freight forwarder. if you have any questions at all please feel free to ask on the forum. it should help you to avoid the pitfalls of the industry and might answer questions other people have too.

cheers
aaron


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Aaron,will give you a call as i need to get more info on what required from a customs side.


----------



## Megabite (Jul 28, 2008)

Yaqdog,tried to send you a PM but its not going through.Pm me your contact details I would like to chat to you.
Cheers,
wayne


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry about the late reply. I have lost the contact details of the agent that I used (I did the import about 5 years ago) but I have a mate at work who does a lot of importing from China and he has an agent that he highly recommends.

Send me a pm if you want the contact details.


----------

